# Hole in wheel well



## rwc454 (May 23, 2003)

Just bought a used Sunline T1740. During my pre cleaning before use I noticed i could see the ground from the inside. Looks like the tire was rubbing and wore a hole thru the well    . Does anyone know if anyone sells replacement wheel wells? Its made of a hard plastic type material so dont know if a patch would work. 
Thanks in advance. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Gary B (May 23, 2003)

Hole in wheel well

Hi Ron, you could try contacting Sunline about a replacement, or I guess I would try a repair/patch. If the area is fairly flat you could maybe use an alum. patch pop riveted and sealed with an adheavse caulk(availble at Wal-Mart / K-mart etc) or if its got curves maybe so tuff plastic like from one of those roll up kids tobogans and again pop riveting and sealing with caulk, just throwing out ideas, for what there worth.    :bleh:


----------



## rwc454 (May 23, 2003)

Hole in wheel well

Gary, funny you should mention that, been digging thru kids toys to see if I could make a patch out of anything. Your right I called today different rv dealers they all said contact the manufacture. Guess I'll be calling Sunline up on Tuesday. Would love to find out if anyone has one, dont know of any camper junkyards.


----------

